# My Latest - Well Pleased



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Another Bargain. From the same shop! Another Jaeger leCoultre pocketwatch!! This time in perfect working order and in fantastic condition. I have changed the Dial and back as the old back was unsigned and the dial had Cracks. All in the watch has cost me Â£40 but have got the donor watch on ebay and am hoping to recoup some of the cash.

Here are the magic Pics


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have a very similar JLC, must check the case number against yours, but it wasn't at the bargin basement price of this one, very well done.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice turnaround, Thomas. :yes:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

What a lovely watch - well done!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

here are some pics of the remains of the Donor watch. Is on ebay at the moment im hoping it will clear the cost of this one. I've used the signed back from this one and the dial. so far there a 9 watchers but no bids with several days left. Would be nice if this made the other on free!!!


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Sold the spares this evening for Â£78 on the bay. Am well pleased again :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------

